# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Haruskah pakan wheat germ??

## shreddymaster

dear suhu dan sifu semua

Seberapa pentingkah pakan wheat germ?? apakah hanya untuk memutihkan shiroji saja??? or ada manfaat lainnya?? atau bisakah memutihkan shiroji tanpa wheat germ??? yang jelas.. apakah harus kita menggunakan pakan wheat germ??

terima kasih

----------


## prika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Iori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budisouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Ok dan tks Om Budi dan Om Frostbitez.
Atas perhatian dan sarannya.
Salam,

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dudutgakelutung

buat dudut, masih belajar.
apa bedanya kasih wg, ama kasih hg tapi lite feeding saja.

----------


## angga26442

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

